# minnesota small game in winter



## chuckwagn (Oct 12, 2007)

new to small game hunting and the season is almost over, i am having a hard time getting animals to come out of where ever they are. there are plenty of signs around that they are there in big numbers but never see them ? also i see alot of dig outs in the snow is there squirrels finding nuts?


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

If you are huntin' without a dog, find a likely spot with sign (diggings, dens, nests, etc.) and set and wait for them to come out. The best times to go are early in the morning and late in the evening just before dark.

Keep in mind that even if it is cold, squirrels will be active if it is not too windy and the sun is shining.

It has been a few years since I have still-hunted squirrels. We have squirrel dogs now that make late season more productive.


----------

